# Wächter LvLn?



## Rorkh (19. Juni 2008)

Huhu,
gestern habe ich mit WoW aufgehört und mir gedacht:"Hey zockste mal HdRO an".
Nun da ich schon immer einmal nen Tank haben wollte es jedoch bei WoW mehr als beschis*** ist einen Tank hochzuzocken wollte ich das einmal hier probieren und das BEVOR ich irgendeine andere Klasse anfange und somit eventuell den Spass am Tank zocken verliere.
Nun die Frage:   

Wie levelt es sich als Wächter in HdRo?
Hat man schwer zu kämpfen mit Mobs?
Macht der Wächter viel Schaden beim leveln?

Hätte gerne mal ne Info von euch Wächtern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG Rorkh


----------



## Crackhack (19. Juni 2008)

Du levelst in etwa so wie ein deff geskillter Krieger in WoW. Musst halt eigentlich immer mit einem Schild und 1H Waffe rumrennen um Combos etc zu machen.
Du hast keine Möglichkeit anders zu skillen. Wenn du lieber so etwas spielen willst, wie ein Furor Krieger in WoW, dann nimm den Waffenmeister.


----------



## Aurengur (19. Juni 2008)

Wächter leveln kann man nicht mit dem DT von WoW vergleichen, weil der Wächter bei HDRO doch mehr schaden austeilt als der DT, selbst mit Schild. Das Leveln ist relativ angenehm, aber grinden ist nichts für den Wächter, da der Schaden des wächters sehr gering ist im vergleich zu anderen klassen. 

Am besten man questet mit jemanden mit, wenn man wächter ist, dann ist es einfacher für dich und die geschwindigkeit des Levelns ist dann auch ok. Barde oder Kundiger beiten sich zum leveln sehr gut an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (als duo mit wächter)


----------



## Styr74 (19. Juni 2008)

Bin auch relativ neu bei HDRO, und spiele auch einen Wächter. Ich finde es eigentlich relativ angenehm muss ich sagen. Habe zwar nicht so den Vergleich zu anderen Klassen aber es ist mir bis jetzt noch nicht negativ aufgefallen. Bei WoW hatte ich z.B. nen Schurken und nen Mage, während mein Kumpel mit seinem Def. Tank immer am abkotzen war ;-)
Da Gruppenspiel bei HDRO während des Leveln schon sehr wichtig ist, wird der Wächter auch immer gerne gesucht.
Also wenn Du einen Tank möchtest, kannst Du sicherlich zugreifen.


----------



## Gromthar (19. Juni 2008)

Ach was, ab Stufe 20 Zweihandwaffe und Überwältigen rein, dann sterben die Gegner schnell genug.

Übrigens gehe ich sogar recht gerne mit meinem Wächter "farmen". An Splittermobs bekommt man alles bis 17k Moral allein tot (danach wirds kniffliger), um Felle zu bekommen ziehe ich meist 3-4 Gegner damits schneller geht. Wächter ist ganz gut im Solospiel - zwar kein Vergleich mit Jäger oder Waffi, aber ich finds ok so.


----------



## Windhawk (21. Juni 2008)

Also es lvlt sich eg echt ganz gechillt als Wächter bei HdRO. Zum alleine Questen is er eg ganz prima weil er is son bisschen ne one man army .... also du hältst besonders ab stufe 15 mit schwerem schild etc extrem viel aus... machst aber auch nch ganz moderaten schaden durch deine Konter Angriffe.... also zum alleine spielen find ich den Wächter auch ganz klasse .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Littlebigman* (3. Juli 2008)

ist ein wächter mir schild und einhandwaffe besser oder mit ner 2 hand?


----------



## Aurengur (3. Juli 2008)

Kommt drauf an wie gut das Equip ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An sich bist du in Überwältigen mit 2 Hand bei einem Singlemob schneller.

Überwältigenhaltung solltest bis maximal 3 Gegenern anhaben, dann entweder auf Paradehaltung oder Ein Schild nehmen.


----------



## Trambolin (8. September 2008)

Also am schnellsten levelst du mit nem Wächter, wenn du dir einfach schon im Startgebiet 2-3 nette Leute (am besten damage und barde) suchst und mit ihnen durch das ganze spiel levelst, dann bekommst du immer gute Erfahrung und nach höchstens 1 Stunde seid ihr so gut aufeinander eingespielt, dass ihr alles im eiltempo durchprügeln könnt^^ So sollte es eigentlich kein Problem werden in (höchstens) 2-3 Wochen auf 50 zu kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StolenTheRogue (20. September 2008)

Hi! Genau das haben wir vor. Zwei freunde mit denen ich jetzt 3 1/2 Jahre WoW dann AoC (bis jetzt) gespielt habe wollen jetzt WIEDER Lotro spielen.
Meine Frage ist folgende.
Da die beiden meist mit mir ziehen (also im sinne von "ok das machen wir so") überlege ich gerade welche klasse ich spiele.
Auf jeden fall wollen wir einen Tank (wächter) einen heiler (barde) und einen DD...ich schätze Waldi... 

Nun die frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann der Waldi AE und wenn nicht der Kundige?
Und wie Tankt sich das dann als Wächter? Also folgende situation : Wir haben 4 Mobs und unser DD macht eine AE... welche möglichkeiten hab ich um zu verhindern das unser DD mit gebrochenen armen seine zähne aufsammelt?

Wenn fachchinesisch dann bitte im WoW vergleich da ich in lotro noch keine tankklasse gespielt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke mfg Stolen


----------



## Kerindor (21. September 2008)

Der Wächter tankt alle und die Gruppe macht Fokus auf jeweils einen Gegner. Für kräftigen AE brauchts schon einen Waffenmeister und der trägt auch schwere Rüstung.
Wichtig bei einer Gruppe Wächter/Jäger ist; Jäger in Stärkehaltung dürfen die Aggro behalten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haszor (11. Mai 2009)

Also ich bin mit meinem Wächter bis jetzt auch gut gekommen, auch sehr schnell.
3 Stufen an einem Tag in den Nordhöhen - Aber das ist dann bei mir auch nur einmal so das ich soviel schaffe.

An sich ist der Wächter schon so aufgebaut, er will nicht sterben, er stirbt nicht.
Wenn es eng wird macht er seine Fähigkeit (Deren name ich vergessen habe) Die Ausweichen und blocken um 50% erhöht.
Da man eine Fähigkeit hat, die einem erlaubt sich nach einem Blocken zu heilen, ist das sehr gut.
Da man nach einem Blocken, eine Kombo auslösen kann an deren Ende sich einiges an Schaden und ein 2 Sekunden stun befinden
rettet es auch oft den Arrrrrrrrrrrrr...llerwertesten


----------



## huhuhaha (17. Februar 2010)

Ich hätte auch noch eine Frage zum Wächter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hatt er auch so verschiedene Haltungen also Quasi Deff/Berserker zwischen denen hin und herr switschen muss?


----------



## Set0 (22. Februar 2010)

Naja fast...
du hast zu Anfang eine Haltung die dein Blocken verbessert und eine Haltung die deine Parade verbessert, kannst aber immer nur eins aktiv halten.
Dann eine Haltung für nen offensiveren Spielstiel und später (eine legendäre Fähigkeit) eine Haltung für 20% mehr "Aggro" und Bonus auf Blocken und Parade!


----------



## Azerak (22. Februar 2010)

Die offensive Haltung muss zudem für ein paar Fähigkeiten aktiviert sein.
Leider....  :S

Achja... während der offensiven Haltung kannst du kein Schild tragen.  Und erspar es dir andauernt mit Schild zu lvln. 
Zweihänder sind spätestens ab lvl 18 eine riesen Erleichterung :-)


----------



## Goonion (16. März 2010)

Mein Wächter ist zur Zeit Lvl 47 auf dem schönen Server Maiar. Ich spiele ihn mit einem Zwei-Händer und komme zurecht. 
Mit Überwältigen, und einigen offensiven Tugenden, sowie eine Auswahl an Offensiven Klassen-Fertigkeiten erleichtern das Leveln ungemein.
z.B habe ich vorhin "Block-Kraft" hinzubekommen, 6 Sek. weniger CD auf Lücke erzwingen. Das haut schon ziemlich gut rein, da Du nach einem erfolgreichem Treffer wieder Vergeltung nutzen kannst. Insgesamt bin ich zufrieden und komme beständig weiter.

Ich bin allerdings auch kein Experte, falls du Fragen hast, kannst mir aber auch gerne eine PN schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg


----------



## naero (22. November 2010)

Ich spiele meinen Wächter lvl 28 auch mit Zweihandwaffe in der Schadenshaltung.
Geht sehr gut muss ich sagen, auch Scharmützel mit Jäger Soldat gehen sehr schnell und einfach von der Hand!


----------



## Balousmagier (31. Dezember 2010)

also wenn du ernsthaft einen wächter spielen willst und mit diesem dann auch tanken willst, solltest du erstmal grundsätzlich umdenken.

denn lotro ist nicht wow.

in wow bekommst du mit jedem levelaufstieg oder alle paar, deine talentpunkte zum skillen.
in lotro ist es ein komplett andeeres system.
damit du deine talente bekommst musst du in lotro sogenannte traits also taten erfüllen, diese sind in mehrere kategorien unterteilt.
eine davon sind die klassentugenden.
die klassentugenden bekommste durch das anwenden deiner charfähigkeiten und das etliche male.
damit du dann später im hohen levelbereich auch wirklich sinnvoll tanken kannst, bzw auch mitgenommen wirst, musst du zum tanken deine tankskill ausgerüstet haben unter den klassen skills.
dieses kannst du nur tun, wenn du vorher die traits vollendet hast, wie zb 200 mal oder so luft holen, du kannst dieses aber nur eine begrenzte menge pro tag steigern, ausserdem kannst du luftholen nur anwenden wenn du vorher geblockt hats, was aber mit 2handwaffe in übermannen unmöglich ist.
natürlich ist es jedem selbst überlassen wie und was er als tank genau im einzelnen skillt. aber wenn du mit 2handwaffe rumrennst wie hier einige meinen, wirst du nur deine roten klassenfähigkeit skillen und stehst dann aufeinmal in einer ini ohne eine einzigste gelbe oder blaue skillung.
und als komplett rotgeskillter wächter wird dich niemand als tank mitnehmen, und die meisten nehmen lieber ein waffeleisen mit als einen roten wächter, weil die waffel mehr dmg macht udn ausserdem alle 5 sek unterbrechen kann was ein wächter nicht kann.

also tip von mir der schon lange mit seinem wächter 65 ist und erfolgreich raiden geht........ nimm den etwas längeren weg zum leveln in kauf und sorge so dafür das du direkt beim leveln deine klassenfähigkeiten in gelb und blau voll hast und somit sie ausrüsten kannst....die roten sachen kommen später von alleine wenn du mit 65 solo uwegs bist.

ansonsten ra6te ich dir noch, lotro nicht so zu spielen wie die meisten wow.... also kein durchhetzen durch die gebiete, mit dem ziel schnell endlevel zu sein und dann endkontent zu farmen.. wnen du dieses tust, wird dir lotro schon sehr sehr schnell langweilig werden.
lotro ist komplett anders ausgelegt, nämlich, der weg ist das ziel, optiemier e dabei deine eigene spielweise, denn in lotro ist mit einigen abstrichen zu früher immer noch das equip nicht entscheidend, sondern die fähigkeit deinen char zu spielen.
ausserdem ist das spiel wesentlich anspruchsvoller als wow, alleine mit der immerweiterführenden story, die teilweise knackigen elitequests, die fordernden gruppenquests, und die instanzen , welche man auf dem weg schon sieht, äusserst anspruchsvoll sind von schwierigkeitsgrad, wenn man sich nicht gerade von nemm endlevelchar durchziehen lässt.
und im endgame bekommt man nix geschenkt, sämtlichen hardmodes der instanzen heissen nicht umsonst so 

so genug geredet, dir dann viel erfolg mit deinem wächter
mfg


----------



## Hekka (3. Januar 2011)

Balousmagier schrieb:


> also wenn du ernsthaft einen wächter spielen willst und mit diesem dann auch tanken willst, solltest du erstmal grundsätzlich umdenken.
> 
> denn lotro ist nicht wow.
> 
> ...





Super erklärt danke, ich spiele seit einigen Wochen auch wieder Lotro nach meinem fast zweijährigen Ausflug zu AOC, hab auch einen Wächter erstellt der ist momentan Stufe 24 und spiele nur mit Schild und Schwert, man braucht zwar ein bisl länger aber Vorteil ist wenn man z.B. Bilwisse umhaun muß um eine gewisse Klassenfähigkeit zum bekommen, kann man gut und gerne 3 - 4 gleichzeitig an der Ar****backe haben, blocken und Luft hollen und man kann wunderbar spielen!

Nehmt euch Zeit für eure Klasse und hetzt nicht durch Mittelerde sowie Balousmagier schon gesagt hat, die Klassenentwicklung bedarf einiges an Arbeit und Geduld aber dafür hat man im End LVL einen wirklich guten und starken Tank!



LG


----------

